# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی برق بابل شبانه یا بابلسر روزانه

## AMIN9

سلام کسی اینجا میدونه برای مهندسی برق شبانه بابل یعنی نوشیروانی قبولم و روزانه بابلسر یعنی دانشگاه مازندران  به نظرتون کجا برم بهتره؟؟خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## مسیح

> سلام کسی اینجا میدونه برای مهندسی برق شبانه بابل یعنی نوشیروانی قبولم و روزانه بابلسر یعنی دانشگاه مازندران  به نظرتون کجا برم بهتره؟؟خواهشا کمک کنید


از این لحاظ که کدوم دانشگاه بهتره نمیدونم (البته نظر من اینه که تو این لول از دانشگاه سطح دانشگاه ها مثل هم هست)
اما چیزی که شبانه داره و ممکنه بعدا اذیت بشی مسائل مالی هست.چون شهر دیگه میری شتید سختت باشه هی به خانواده بگی پول بدن و از این قبیل مسائل که خیلیا بش بر میخورن در حین تحصیل...

----------


## rezamohammadi2

سلام عرض شد .....اهل اصفهانم احتمال زیاد صنعتی بابل شبانه مکانیک قبولم به نظرتون برم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!یا خرجش زیاده؟
 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AMIN9

> سلام عرض شد .....اهل اصفهانم احتمال زیاد صنعتی بابل شبانه مکانیک قبولم به نظرتون برم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!یا خرجش زیاده؟


خب هزینه شبانه ها که ماهی یک میلیونه ترمی یعنی ماهی 250 هزار تومن میشه ولی شهر غریب سخته

----------


## rezamohammadi2

سلام دادا....من زیاد اطلاع ندارم از بابل هزینش این طور که میگی میتونم پرداختش کنم ولی می ترسم برم بعد جا برای شبانه نباشه منظورم خود گردانه ؟درست میگم یا نه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## rezamohammadi2

راستی شما رتبت چنده می تونم کمکت کنم که قبول می شی یا نه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## AMIN9

> راستی شما رتبت چنده می تونم کمکت کنم که قبول می شی یا نه


من رتبم 4900 منطقه 2 شما کدوم منطقه ای؟

----------


## rezamohammadi2

منم منطقه 2 ...اولا رتبت که عالیه و طبق بررسی هایی که کردم و مشاور و اینا و قبولی های پارسال بابل شما روزانه قبولی قکر شبانه نباش برو سایت قلم چی قسمت تراز و دانشگاه حتما به حرفم میرسی ...دوما بومی اون منطقه ای پس دیگه 100 درصد قبولی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## AMIN9

> منم منطقه 2 ...اولا رتبت که عالیه و طبق بررسی هایی که کردم و مشاور و اینا و قبولی های پارسال بابل شما روزانه قبولی قکر شبانه نباش برو سایت قلم چی قسمت تراز و دانشگاه حتما به حرفم میرسی ...دوما بومی اون منطقه ای پس دیگه 100 درصد قبولی


خدا از دهنت بشونه خدا کنه :Yahoo (94):  ببینیم چی میشه حالا شاید بدشانسی اوردم رتبه 2000 و 3000 ها همه قصد کنند برند بابل برق , به من نرسه , دیگه احتمالش صفر نیست :Yahoo (106):

----------


## AMIN9

> سلام دادا....من زیاد اطلاع ندارم از بابل هزینش این طور که میگی میتونم پرداختش کنم ولی می ترسم برم بعد جا برای شبانه نباشه منظورم خود گردانه ؟درست میگم یا نه؟؟؟


نگران نباش اینجا خودگردان نداریم حالا اگه دوست داری امیدوارم بتونی بیای اینجا , بابلسر هم تا 7800 روزانه میگیره ولی خب بابل بهتره فکر کنم

----------


## rezamohammadi2

ببین من دوباره رفتم چک کردم اگه برق میخوای بری یکم رتبت لب مرزه برای روزانه بهتره شبانه رو کنارش بزنی محض احتیاط منم خودم شبانه میخوام برم مکانیک قبولم ولی روزانه نه رتبم 6000 منطقه 2

----------


## rezamohammadi2

بابلسر کیفیتش در مقابل صنعتی بابل خیلی پایین تره! بابا صنعتی بابل تو رتبه بندی جدید جزو 6 دانشگاه برتر صنعتی ایرانه!البته  دانشگاه های دیگم هست مثلا شهید چمران اهواز ارومیه تبریز کاشان اینام قوی هستند :Yahoo (83):

----------


## AMIN9

> ببین من دوباره رفتم چک کردم اگه برق میخوای بری یکم رتبت لب مرزه برای روزانه بهتره شبانه رو کنارش بزنی محض احتیاط منم خودم شبانه میخوام برم مکانیک قبولم ولی روزانه نه رتبم 6000 منطقه 2


احتمال هر چیزی هست ولی خب امیدوارم که روزانه بتونم قبول بشم و شما هم روزانه مکانیک, بستگی داره افراد قبل رتبه ما این رشته رو انتخاب کنند یا نه که امیدوارم نکنند :Yahoo (105):

----------


## rezamohammadi2

ببین من دوباره رفتم با تو جه به رتبت چک کردم برای برق رتبت لب مرزه بهتره شبانه رو هم کنارش بزنی من خودم 6000 منطقه 2 شدم شبانه رو زدم قبولم حتما ولی روزانه رو نه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## rezamohammadi2

تکرار شد چرا؟!؟! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10): ........اره ولی نه خیلیا دانشگاه های دیگه رو میزنن ولی خوب نمیشه گفت!

----------


## rezamohammadi2

یه سوال چند درصد احتمال داره هیچ جایی برای اقامت و موندم تو بابل پیدا نکنم منظورم همون شبانشه که هزینه داره که خودم باید دنبال مکان بگردم ؟!!! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AMIN9

> یه سوال چند درصد احتمال داره هیچ جایی برای اقامت و موندم تو بابل پیدا نکنم منظورم همون شبانشه که هزینه داره که خودم باید دنبال مکان بگردم ؟!!!


نمیدونم راستش شبانه خوابگاه تعلق میگیره یا نه ولی چون شهر دورین فکر کنم تعلق بگیره هزینه رو هم نباید بگیرن راستش نمیدونم دقیق

----------


## fireball

من با 6400 منطقه 2 دانشگاه گیلان مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم

----------


## alirezakhaki

> من با 6400 منطقه 2 دانشگاه گیلان مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم


ایشالا 
چرا ک نه

----------


## fireball

> ایشالا 
> چرا ک نه


ممنون که جواب دادین

----------

